# What makes an ibew better.



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This type of commie thinking can only work in foreign countries like Russia or Seattle, not here in the USA....


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> If we can change a dispatch rules so we can solicit our own works. This ways, if the brother is a worthless hall trashes, he can stay on a bench twice as long.


Please pick something and stick with it, not long ago your "son" left you for the union and you were mad, now it is we.

Sorry everyone for feeding one. I try not to, but fake accent and all is too much.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> This type of commie thinking can only work in foreign countries like Russia or *Seattle*, not here in the USA....


Hahahaha. Seattle is the first thing you think of when you think of communism? What about San Francisco, or Portland?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chris856 said:


> Hahahaha. Seattle is the first thing you think of when you think of communism? What about San Francisco, or Portland?




How about North Korea.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

erics37 said:


> How about North Korea.


 I guess that works.
http://www.cracked.com/article_17165_6-reasons-north-korea-funniest-evil-dictatorship-ever.html


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*What makes an ibew better.* 

They wanted me once, long ago

and i would have taken them up on it, i just wasn't willing to live in some campground 3 states away, while being daddy at the time.....

were i had been a younger footloose man then, things may have sugaered off differently for me

because now i'm an EC, i have_ zero_ protectants out in the contractual world

We're required to answer up to an _insane_ public 24/7, always the boy scout, always quick on the feet, ever the latest greatest, while looking over our shoulders at those who would have a piece of us, all with the specture of unemployment should we drop _any _of the many balls we've in the air 

walk in EC shoes for a while, and the protectants and accolades of collectivism gains an entirely objective /subjective perspective 

~CS~


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> *What makes an ibew better.*
> 
> They wanted me once, long ago
> 
> ...


 buy armoral it is a great protectant I prefer riccola over accolade

~not CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> People fear what they don't understand and hate what they can't conquer.


OTOH, i can see how an EC is something a_ 'brother'_ would fear

In the dog eat dog arena of capitalism , we take _no_ prisoners 

we either conquer and eat, or go hungry, _no_ inbettween.

now _we_ didn't make those rules

yet i can understand those that would have animosity towards something they simply aren't willing to try

~Very CS~


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> OTOH, i can see how an EC is something a_ 'brother'_ would fear
> 
> In the dog eat dog arena of capitalism , we take _no_ prisoners
> 
> ...


Contrary to popular belief not every union electrician sees the contractor as the enemy, I'd say most of us don't. There are those select few, I won't deny that.
I understand that without contractors, there is no work. Period. Every once in a while the international and some locals go on these organizing sprees, where we need to organize men. When work is booming, that's all dandy, but when its not, all's it does is f#$k us. Before we get more men, we need more contractors, and I understand that and so does most of the guys I work with.
Me and the contractor I work for have a great relationship, he just has to worry about getting me work, and I'll keep getting the jobs done on time.
He treats me good, and that reciprocates- I WANT to make him money.
He even let's me keep my piercings, tattoos and facial hair, then again he's got 2 sleeves. Yes we do a few million a year, with just a couple of us out in the field.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A better IBEW?
Well having a double dipping president in Chicago is a class act. 
But it's ok since Chicago was rated as the most crooked city in the nation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> OTOH, i can see how an EC is something a_ 'brother'_ would fear
> 
> In the dog eat dog arena of capitalism , we take _no_ prisoners
> 
> ...



I prefer to enslave my minions.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

di11igaf said:


> > Contrary to popular belief not every union electrician sees the contractor as the enemy, I'd say most of us don't. There are those select few, I won't deny that.
> 
> 
> well, this carpetbagging bloodsucking spawn of satan thanks _you_ then
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> I prefer to enslave my minions.


well, we all signed onto_ some_ level of indentured servitude......

~CS~


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Your GC's got _sleeves_?
> 
> do they loose their shirts piece by piece where you are?
> 
> ~CS~


The owner of the company I work for has /tattoo/ sleeves on both arms is what I meant. That wasn't really directed at your comment.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> *What makes an ibew better.*
> 
> They wanted me once, long ago
> 
> ...


Who the hell writes this drivel? 


More to the point,who the hell wants to read it?

With each post attempting to be poignant, contemplative, witty - sometimes all at the same time - I want to puke.

Constantly referring to other members by their first names in an attempt to
establish a pseudo-familiarity is a worn-out literary device, CS. Loose it.

Please,stop trying to dispense all the "Deeper-Thinking-Than-Thou" insights on every topic in which you contribute.It isn't necessary,and is simply unmanly.

Be yourself, not an image you want to project.You're no teen-ager.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Who the hell writes this drivel?
> 
> 
> More to the point,who the hell wants to read it?
> ...


lemme see

an appropriate response this poster has the ability to grasp?

oh, i know!!!

*4Q*

~CS~


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> lemme see
> 
> an appropriate response this poster has the ability to grasp?
> 
> ...


That's more like it.Take off those panties, put your big-boy pants on!

Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I want to be a comrade of the ibuzzard. Maybe not. A mean person like that has not any friend, but the chicken steve has the many.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> I think I want to be a comrade of the ibuzzard. Maybe not. A mean person like that has not any friend, but the chicken steve has the many.


I'm quite certain you find all the like-minded comrades you need over at your usual diggs, ***.


----------

